# unresponsable owners



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

hey everyone. 

I am just issuing a warning here,
Just to be Careful of who is taking those lovely kittens and puppys and other knew born animals home with them, 

Someone I know on Facebook has just had yet a other puppy Who I can guess will put it in a shelter within months of having him and claiming that the Dog is unattainable..

this person has had 3 cats & a dog who they have gotten and gave back to shelters within months of having them as Well as physically abusing the pets while in there care , I have witnessed the owner with his parents Dog Smash its face full force into the Fridge and punch it in the head Repeatably when wanting a Fuss :mad5:
chocking a dog 
and kicked a dog up the hall way 
and abused small kittens 

Please try and Do more Checks When you are selling on pets weather its from Shelters or from homes. 
these animals deserve loving homes 


thank you for your time . xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

lilmrspanda said:


> I have witnessed the owner with his parents Dog Smash its face full force into the Fridge and punch it in the head Repeatably when wanting a Fuss :mad5:
> chocking a dog
> and kicked a dog up the hall way
> and abused small kittens


why haven`t you reported this ???


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

It's very difficult to respect someone who comes on here to warn people about re-homing their pets when that person has witnessed animal abuse yet failed to report it.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Only an irresponsible breeder would not do extensive checking on potential new owners. No breeder can rely on information that a total stranger gives them. I just thank the internet for all the information that I have found on people that sound okay but on investigation turn out to be puppy farmers or worse. 

Has the OP reported the animal abuser she speaks of. I realy hope so.........


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

yes he has been Reported on the cases above by me and other people who know them, i never said i had not I was just implying to be careful of the people who are taking these animals on Like a reasonable owner would,


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

dreamlandspas said:


> An "irresponsible dog owner law" is intended to identify and penalized chronically irresponsible dog owners. The penalties for such include losing their dogs and paying a substantial fine. What makes a dog aggressive and dangerous anyway? Really its color certain that Black and Tan dogs with the few exceptions of toy-sized dogs (Dachshunds, and Miniature Pinsetters come immediately to mind) it seems that most black and tan dogs induce fear on sight.:mad2:
> 
> A hot tub spa, sauna, hot tubs and spa, infrared saunas, hottub spas


A couple of things here...
From your wording, it sounds to me like you're saying that colour is what makes dogs dangerous. From what you're saying, it sounds like you're saying that all black and tan dogs are evil. Are you trying to be scarcastic? Do you want to start a fight?

Also, why on earth is there an advert for spas at the bottom of your post? :/


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dreamlandspas said:


> What makes a dog aggressive and dangerous anyway? Really its color certain that Black and Tan dogs with the few exceptions of toy-sized dogs (Dachshunds, and Miniature Pinsetters come immediately to mind) it seems that most black and tan dogs induce fear on sight.:mad2:


Ive never heard anything so ridiculous in my life :lol:


----------



## cs42khan (Aug 3, 2012)

How cruel can people get, i saw a picture on facebook and a stupid man tied a dog to his motorcycle and drag the dog on the road.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 19, 2012)

yes Sadly people Can be very Evil at times ..
a dog attacks based on Color I have no Idea on why on earth anyone in the Rite mind would come up with such a thing ... 

in my opinion its All down to the Upbrining of the Dog From the Day they are born to the day they are sold on and for the taining process of that animal ,  I don't thing its A good idea to play tug of War with "any" dog as this brings the Its alright to bite down on things and Pull it around " ...i think its all down to training and how you play with your pets


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> Ive never heard anything so ridiculous in my life :lol:


Glad I'm not the only who giggled at it. Although I've read that post two ways and I'm not sure how its meant.

Either way my beautiful black & tan dobe is under the duvet with me with his head on the pillow. I'll run for the hills. After doggy cuddles and some kip!


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm getting really worried now!  I've just lifted my black and tan Yorkie out of his stroller, after his walk, and put him into his bed. He gave me a lick! Do you think he was just seeing if I tasted good!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Stop mocking, Ive got Bella lying at my feet and Im too scared to get up and do any housework, its a big worry I tell ya  :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

canine said:


> I'm getting really worried now!  I've just lifted my black and tan Yorkie out of his stroller, after his walk, and put him into his bed. He gave me a lick! Do you think he was just seeing if I tasted good!


she was licking you to see if you'd do for a main course or dessert 



thedogsmother said:


> Stop mocking, Ive got Bella lying at my feet and Im too scared to get up and do any housework, its a big worry I tell ya  :lol:


the pair of you need to distract them then run!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruno is sitting on the back of the sofa, right behind me.....he's obviously going to eat me from the neck down


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

> Bruno is sitting on the back of the sofa, right behind me.....he's obviously going to eat me from the neck down


lol Makes you sound like a jelly baby.


----------

